# Hindi/Urdu: non-vulgar word for sex



## tonyspeed

I have to use a generic word for sex in a discourse and want to use a common term (non-sanskrit). In a pdf I found online, the common term is given as चुदाई (chudaaee), but after doing an internet search, I'm having fears that that word is offensive or has very lewd connotations. Should I just use the english term: सेक्स ?


----------



## teaboy

That word is basically the "F word", as my 11 year old would say. 

_jins_ (sorry I can't make my computer write in devanagari, but that is a short /i/) means sex in Urdu, _jinsi_ means sexual, therefore _jinsi muamalaat_ would mean sexual matters.  This word is originally from Arabic.


----------



## tonyspeed

teaboy said:


> That word is basically the "F word", as my 11 year old would say.
> 
> _jins_ (sorry I can't make my computer write in devanagari, but that is a short /i/) means sex in Urdu, _jinsi_ means sexual, therefore _jinsi muamalaat_ would mean sexual matters.  This word is originally from Arabic.



thanks. good to know. i have a feeling, i will have to use the english word. 
i'm not sure if the sanskrit equivalents of laingik sambandh, yaun,
or maithun are widely used enough to be clear.


----------



## akak

tonyspeed said:


> thanks. good to know. i have a feeling, i will have to use the english word.
> i'm not sure if the sanskrit equivalents of *laingik sambandh*, yaun,
> or maithun are widely used enough to be clear.


 
I've heard _jismani sambandh /rishte_ (physical relations) used in this sense.


----------



## panjabigator

> *laingik sambandh*


  That seems a bit graphic for me.

Can you give us a sentence?  There may be a way to phrase it through innuendo but still have it be fairly obvious that sex is implied.


----------



## tonyspeed

panjabigator said:


> That seems a bit graphic for me.
> 
> Can you give us a sentence?  There may be a way to phrase it through innuendo but still have it be fairly obvious that sex is implied.



no i have to be fairly straight-forward. but i think we are getting into culture here. let's say a father wanted to talk to his son about sex or a some kind of social worker were talking about AIDS, what word would he use for sexual contact?
I have found this word used in several english pdfs :www.popcouncil.org/pdfs/menaspartners.pdf.  and www.corecentre.co.in/Database/Docs/DocFiles/youth_hiv.pdf

Interestingly, in one of the pdfs it states that an adolescent girl questioned had no idea what those words meant. Maybe this is a cultural issue. Maybe since sex in discussion is generally avoided, we have a vulgar term and a formal term, but no layman's term.

my sentence will be: shaadi ke baahar seks (laingik sambandh). basically, sex outside of marriage.


----------



## akak

tonyspeed said:


> my sentence will be: shaadi ke baahar seks (laingik sambandh). basically, sex outside of marriage.


 
I think jismani sambandh would work fine


----------



## panjabigator

I see, that makes more sense now Tonyspeed.  

I don't really know how to discuss sex in H/U, but Akak's suggestion seems appropriate.


----------



## BP.

The proper words in Urdu would be _mubaasharat_-مباثرت and _jimaa3_-جماع.

There's a word that I used to think meant orgasm but I'm not sure anymore*. It is _watii_-وطی. *_watii fid dabr_ means anal penetration apparently.

These are legal words, not euphemisms like _ham bistarii_-bed sharing or _SuHbat_-company(=>intimacy) etc.


----------



## BP.

teaboy said:


> ...
> 
> _jins_ ... means sex in Urdu, _jinsi_ means sexual, therefore _jinsi muamalaat_ would mean sexual matters.  This word is originally from Arabic.



_jins_-جنس- simply means type, class[ification] etc, hence used as sex (gender) of a person. A synonym is _Sinf_-صنف. 

However, _jins_ is also used (nowadays?) to refer to sexual things e.g. _jinsii hawas_-sexual [hyper?]appetite-, _fi3l e jinsii_-copulation, _jinsii bee raah rawii_-sexual promiscuity etc.


----------



## BP.

panjabigator said:


> ...
> I don't really know how to discuss sex in H/U, but Akak's suggestion seems appropriate.



Which one? This:


> ...laingik sambandh...


Or :


> ...jismani sambandh ...



Would you translate the first one for us please?
In barter here's a literal Urdu translation for the second: _rawaabit e bayn ul ajsaam_, though it has nothing to do with sex. Perfectly suitable for explaining the interaction of celestial bodies e.g. high/low tides to your 5 year old!


----------



## tonyspeed

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Would you translate the first one for us please?


_
laingik_ = sexual , from root word _ling_ which means penis
_sambandh_ as you already know is relations.

sanskritized formal words have a shocking sound because they are based on the name of the actual genticals.

just like 
_yaun sambandh_
_yaun_ meaning uterus or womb


----------



## Faylasoof

ہم بستری_ ham bistarii _= sleeping together = having sex. This is what we use as it is considered a fairly polite but all the same accurate way to say it!

 The verb is ہم بستری كرنا  _ham bistarii karnaa _while ہم بستری فرمانا  _ham bistarii farmaanaa _is more polite / very formal.

 باہم ملنا_ baaham milnaa _(=to meet together) is a euphemism for the same thing but might be ambiguous for some.

 Then there are these:   جِماع _jimaa3 _(mentioned above) and  جنسی ملاپ _jinsii milaap - _ the latter more descriptive but may not be too rude depending on who is being addressed / what company one is in.

 Just to add to these are the following, less polite / official / descriptive words depending on the context and / or what is being described:

 زِنا_ zinaa_ =  fornication;  adultery 

 مُجامَعَت _mujaama3at_ = مُباشَرَت _mubaasharat_ = coitus / copulation


----------



## Koozagar

Hi All,
The world that I remember from text books, explaining shari3 matters related to sex and sexual conduct, is *'mubaashrat'*. I think its the standard word that is not a euphemism, and is neutral in terms of vulgarity or politeness. It might seem a high register because, as PG said, sex is not talked about. However, this is the word to use if it were to ever come up.


----------



## panjabigator

The word अालिंगन ( آلنگن) comes to mind. It typically means embrace but I've seen it used to suggest sex before: पुरपुरूषों से अालिंगन लगाती है (پرپرّشوں سے آلنگن لگاتی ھے).  A पुरपुरूष is a man who is another man (i.e., not your husband).  Perhaps comparable to a غیر محرم?

A Hindi speaker will have to tell me if this word is used, but संभोग سنبھوگ is what the Hindi dictionary suggests for "coitus".


----------



## Faylasoof

Koozagar said:


> Hi All,
> The world that I remember from text books, explaining shari3 matters related to sex and sexual conduct, is *'mubaash**a**rat'*. I think its the standard word that is not a euphemism, and is neutral in terms of vulgarity or politeness. It might seem a high register because, as PG said, sex is not talked about. However, this is the word to use if it were to ever come up.


 This is one of the words we’ve had before ….



Faylasoof said:


> مُجامَعَت_mujaama3at_ = مُباشَرَت_mubaasharat_ = coitus / copulation


 
But the one below is OK too:



Faylasoof said:


> ہمبستری_ ham bistarii _= sleeping together = having sex. This is what we use as it is considered a fairly polite but all the same accurate way to say it!
> 
> The verb is ہمبستریكرنا _ham bistarii karnaa _while ہمبستریفرمانا _ham bistarii farmaanaa _is more polite / very formal.


 
Even Maulavi Sahebaan use it in their discourses, both written and oral, so it can’t be that offensive.



panjabigator said:


> The word अालिंगन ( آلنگن) comes to mind. It typically means embrace but I've seen it used to suggest sex before: पुरपुरूषों से अालिंगन लगाती है (پرپرّشوں سے آلنگن لگاتی ھے). A पुरपुरूष is a man who is another man (i.e., not your husband). Perhaps comparable to a غیر محرم?
> 
> A Hindi speaker will have to tell me if this word is used, but संभोग سنبھوگ is what the Hindi dictionary suggests for "coitus".


 
I'm not too sure of this one, PG! We don't use it but others might.


----------



## Hindi

sex : यौन
sex relation : यौन सम्बन्ध
intercourse : सम्भोग, सहवास


----------



## panjabigator

हिंदी जी, अाप को मेरा उपर्युक्त लिखा हुअा शब्ब कैसा लगा? क्या "संभोग" का यही अर्थ है?


----------



## Hindi

panjabigator said:


> हिंदी जी, अाप को मेरा उपर्युक्त लिखा हुअा शब्ब कैसा लगा? क्या "संभोग" का यही अर्थ है?


आलिंगन का मतलब embrace ही है लेकिन इसे सिर्फ़ सेक्स के लिए प्रयोग करना उचित नहीं है।
आलिंगन तो माँ अपने बेटे को, पिता पुत्र को, भाई बहन को, एक दोस्त दूसरे दोस्त को कर सकता है।


----------



## Sheikh_14

Wouldn't jins karnaa technically suffice since Manto would quite often use jins as a standalone for sexual desires or lack of it I.e. Jins kii chaahat/tamannaa/arzuu? In fact Arabic does use jins in very much the same manner as English does sex. For instance in Arabic to have sex would translate verbatim to, to practise sex with the word jins coming to the fore for sex and tamaaras for practise. Perhaps Farsi too follows this pattern.


----------



## littlepond

^ Not understood in Hindi.


----------



## tonyspeed

I should add that the common word for inappropriate sexual relations in Hindi seems to be "naajaayaz sambandh".


----------



## marrish

Sheikh_14 said:


> Wouldn't jins karnaa technically suffice since Manto would quite often use jins as a standalone for sexual desires or lack of it I.e. Jins kii chaahat/tamannaa/arzuu? In fact Arabic does use jins in very much the same manner as English does sex. For instance in Arabic to have sex would translate verbatim to, to practise sex with the word jins coming to the fore for sex and tamaaras for practise. Perhaps Farsi too follows this pattern.


 I think that there is an impressive source of Urdu polite expressions, mostly euphemisms originally while another group might be more hinting at 'that', just in all the above posts.

All acceptable and polite in summary. _*mubaasharat*_ is normally used in formal language for "a sexual act" amounting to penetration for the legal professions (because it is a legal term) but in normal parlance _*mubaasharat*_ does not invoke all the details needed for legal purposes. Although this word has been used in media etc. I prefer the term _*jimaa3*_ which has already been mentioned here to say "sex" in a most neutral, polite and elegant manner, without the need to recourse to words or expressions either too medical/legal or those based on euphemisms.

I would be indebted if you would manage posting a couple of passages from Manto! Interesting. For now all I can say that you cannot say "jins karnaa". jins kii chaahat. Those Arabic ways could be mentioned too out of curiosity.

xwaahish-e-nafsaanii, jinsii talab, tamannaa-e-jimaa3 all refer to "sexual urge" but not to 'sex'.

jismaanii/shaariirik sambandh/ta3alluq(-aat) means "carnal relation(s)" and strictly speaking don't equate to "sex, having sex" but implicate a relation. Of course it can be used to hint at one who has had sex once or in one case and it is polite but rather speech of someone reporting it rather than involved parties speaking of it. 

"laingik sambandh" and "naajaayaz sambandh" are also more of a relation/""a series of sexual encounters"", appropriate or not.

Now why is sex yaun but sexual laingik?

naa~jaa'iz ta3alluqaat does point this way but I can easily say _len den ke naa~jaa'iz ta3alluqaat Panama Papers raushanii meN aa'e_ and it will have nothing with sex whatsoever. Or bahut kampaniyoN ke naajaayaz sambandh baiNkoN ke kaaGhazaat se prakaT hone vaale haiN.


----------



## littlepond

tonyspeed said:


> I should add that the common word for inappropriate sexual relations in Hindi seems to be "naajaayaz sambandh".



It's more used for extramarital or unapproved sexual relations: not necessarily inappropriate ones.

By the way, "sambhog" is a very commonly used word for sexual act.


----------



## amiramir

How about shaaririk sambandh? I heard it on a Hindi game show once.

EDIT: Sorry, I just noticed that marrishji already mentioned this one.


----------



## littlepond

^ Of course, it exists and is used as well. The choice of a word or term depends on context; as there is none given in OP, everything is fine!


----------



## arung

Am new to the forum.. Just learnt to read the Persian and Urdu script. Native speaker of Hindi.
Amazing discussion.. But the common man uses Urdu or Persianised words for both sex and sexual organs..and this is true across India over most language belts.. They all curse or use expletives in the same language, Urdu . And these words commonly used in communication all over India are not acceptable.
English is coming to accept that usage is key.. Why can't other language accept this norm too??


----------



## mundiya

arung said:


> But the common man uses Urdu or Persianised words for both sex and sexual organs..and this is true across India over most language belts.. They all curse or use expletives in the same language, Urdu . And these words commonly used in communication all over India are not acceptable.



Which Urdu/Persian words are you referring to? Are you claiming "mubaasharat" and "jimaa" are used "across India over most language belts"???


----------



## arung

mundiya said:


> Which Urdu/Persian words are you referring to? Are you claiming "mubaasharat" and "jimaa" are used "across India over most language belts"???


When I went down to South of India for the first time, I discovered that they do not know or understand a word of Hindi or any North Indian language. However, I  heard the choicest abusive words derived from the word 'choot' (female sexual organs) by bus drivers when venting their anger on the violaters of  traffic rules..
Same practices in other parts of India where there is no Hindi or Urdu.
My short point is that the normal so called bad words for sexual organs are so widespread in use, why look and find acceptable words.. We could just legitimise the words in common use.


----------



## mundiya

arung said:


> When I went down to South of India for the first time, I discovered that they do not know or understand a word of Hindi or any North Indian language. However, I heard the choicest abusive words derived from the word 'choot' (female sexual organs) by bus drivers when venting their anger on the violaters of traffic rules..
> Same practices in other parts of India where there is no Hindi or Urdu.
> My short point is that the normal so called bad words for sexual organs are so widespread in use, why look and find acceptable words.. We could just legitimise the words in common use.



I understand your point, but you are giving words a wrong etymology. Words like "choot" and others that you are thinking of are not Urdu/Persian words. They are "native", desii, tadbhav words common to many Indian languages and not loanwords from Sanskrit or Urdu/Persian.


----------



## arung

Accepted.. Possible..
There is so little work done on etymology in Hindi.. Probably they may find that most words are of Persian or Arabic origin.. They say that even the word 'pustak' (book) is of Persian origin  from 'pusht'..


----------



## marrish

arung said:


> Am new to the forum.. Just learnt to read the Persian and Urdu script. Native speaker of Hindi.


Congratulations with Persian and Urdu script! Do persevere and I wish you best of luck. Besides being welcome to the Urdu threads, do pay attention to Hindi ones as you can add value as a native Hindi speaker.


> Amazing discussion.. But the common man uses Urdu or Persianised words for both sex and sexual organs..and this is true across India over most language belts.. They all curse or use expletives in the same language, Urdu . And these words commonly used in communication all over India are not acceptable. English is coming to accept that usage is key.. Why can't other language accept this norm too??


You call the vulgar or abusive words Hindi or Urdu, it is up to your choice, I for one reason call them Urdu. But I wonder if your contribution is true as far as Persianised (read: Persian loanwords) words are concerned. I strongly doubt it to be the case althought I have witnessed hurling horrible abuses in a most imeccable manner in Urdu, with refined sentence structures and many so called "double-meaning" words, many Persian or Arabic loans.

This however does not belong to this discussion as we must have "NON-VULGAR" words, and only for "SEX" - not abuses or sexual ORGANS. There might be threads about them or could be started, so that they can be discussed at length. So I will not comment on the major part of your post but only say something on the question you raised:



arung said:


> [...]
> My short point is that the normal so called bad words for sexual organs are so widespread in use, why look and find acceptable words.. We could just legitimise the words in common use.


Alright, this is a legitimate question and can have it for "sex" only, not "organs", alright? Can you tell us some widespread words in use for "sex" which is not so polite? Then why not discuss its acceptability.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Al jins on its own means sex both in the form of gender and the act of coitus. Therefore, based upon that simple fact it ought to be acceptable in Urdu as well. Especially since everything in relation to sex is referred to as jinsii just as it would be in Arabic. With regards to your request for excerpts from Manto's writings, there was a website that I found quite some time ago which had a reasonable collection of his works. Unfortunately I can't remember the title of the story I was referring to but I remember it was about a young woman battered by hardships but yet had a deep sexual intensity to her. Manto expressed his surprise and used the word jins explicitly to mean sex and in relation to her strong desires for such. I cannot remember for the life of me whether he used tamannaa or arzuu but it was one or the other and meant exactly what I have proffered. I will forward the website to you when I end up using my laptop. I felt jins karnaa would mean the same as seks karnaa I.e.سکس  but perhaps that is not the case. In any case does Persian use jins or it merely uses be rabita e jinsii? In any case if jinsii= sexual and derives from jins which means sex than the act to is surely jins. After all that most certainly stands in Arabic where the word derives from.

to practise or have sex=لممارسة الجنس

Btw we also use juftii karnaa to pair and copulate. How about juft karnaa aur paanaa as a euphemism. Another potential would be juft aa juftii. Juftii khanaa on the other hand verge's towards the vulgar.


----------



## mundiya

arung said:


> There is so little work done on etymology in Hindi..



No, there has been a lot of work done on etymology. RL Turner's Comparative Dictionary provides the etymology for many words in Hindi and other Indic languages. In addition, many modern day Hindi dictionaries in print provide the etymology of each and every word. You can also use Platts and Hindi Shabd Saagar, which usually provide the correct language origin for words, though the details about the etymology (such as reconstructed forms) may not be accurate.



> Probably they may find that most words are of Persian or Arabic origin..



No. Most are native Hindi words and not loanwords.



> They say that even the word 'pustak' (book) is of Persian origin  from 'pusht'..



It's a Sanskrit word borrowed from a Middle Iranian language. You can start a new thread about this word if you wish since it doesn't relate to the topic of this thread.


----------



## arung

Thanks for the illuminating reply..in ordinary conversation, the most common word for sex is associated with 'choot'. But it is not polite to use this this word in formal conversation. But there is no other word, so the polite use is to switch to English.
I remembering walking down to the bus stop on my way to work and there was this woman animatedly discussing an important thing with her friend, I caught a part of the conversation in which she alleged, '(somebody) ne choot ke paise nahin diye'. In other words, she said that her Advt of offering her body to the somebody did not result in the corresponding payment for sexual services. 
So you build on the word choot, and the derivative from that, the word 'chootiya' refers to a fool who chases women all the time and does little else.
But no dictionary will list this word except in passing. And I have yet to find the origin of the widely used word..


----------



## mundiya

arung said:


> So you build on the word choot, and the derivative from that, the word 'chootiya' refers to a fool who chases women all the time and does little else.
> But no dictionary will list this word except in passing. And I have yet to find the origin of the widely used word..



You've been checking the wrong dictionaries. The dictionaries I mentioned earlier and others on DDSA have the information you're interested in. You can start a new thread to discuss these words in more detail.


----------



## littlepond

arung said:


> in ordinary conversation, the most common word for sex is associated with 'choot'.



Well, that might be true only for your milieu: I am yet to hear this word in my life from anyone I know, so it's not all that common as you imagine it to be, not at least in all Hindi-speaking circles. I have only heard the common abuse word with the "-yaa" ending attached.


----------

